# emailing dik



## LizzieJake (Mar 29, 2008)

Is there any trick for emailing Dik. I never can get through and the email comes back. Thanks


----------



## Pat H (Mar 29, 2008)

I just sent an email to Judy@dikhololo.co.za last week to pay my m/f. Got a response the next day.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 29, 2008)

LizzieJake said:


> Is there any trick for emailing Dik. I never can get through and the email comes back. Thanks



Many SA contacts cannot receive email from AOL.  Use a hotmail or yahoo or some other free account and you should reach them.


----------



## ira g (Mar 30, 2008)

We are on AOL and used the address above for Judy and had no problem paying our MF for 2009 and had the weeks promptly deposited with RCI unlike the other SA ts we own.


----------

